

Uber set to raise $200M at a $3.5B valuation - bobf
http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/25/uber-tpg-3-5b/

======
benologist
That disclosure is pretty close to a lie with its alternate-history of
Crunchfund. Arrington started Crunchfund in AOL's employ with AOL's money, and
then they cut a check to Uber, and then some time later an AOL employee wrote
this story about a company AOL is almost directly invested in.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/02/technology/michael-
arringt...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/02/technology/michael-arrington-
techcrunch-blogger-to-invest-in-start-ups.html?_r=2&)

------
sanke93
Isn't the valuation of $3.5 Billion a little too much?

